# Arnisador



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

When you get to 10K does that mean you have reached Great Grandmaster status?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

I think I get reset to 0 posts--you know, a Y2K sort of thing.

Hey Kaith, does the first customer to make 10000 posts win something?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Its a sekret


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 31, 2003)

An autographed pic of the entire mod team at MT!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I think I get reset to 0 posts--you know, a Y2K sort of thing.*



  Not the Y2K thing again.:rofl: 



> Hey Kaith, does the first customer to make 10000 posts win something?



Maybe you should get one of those red and white blocked belts or something.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

methinks the red/white belt would soon be pink .. jus sayin


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *methinks the red/white belt would soon be pink .. jus sayin  *



Whichever it shall be.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

my white belt's red tips bled  terribly from sweat.. it turned pink ~!!
*still has it too *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *my white belt's red tips bled  terribly from sweat.. it turned pink ~!!
> *still has it too *G* *



that was the Ken-Jiu Ryu system .. the red tips for further clarification


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Now Now...MOB is the only pink belt we will have.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

That he is.. a true bonafide pink belt.. *proud to know him * ~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Now Now...MOB is the only pink belt we will have.
> 
> *



:rofl: Bob;
That was too funny.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 31, 2003)

He can be the first inductee to the  MartialTalk hall of whatever
being awaded the title,  Supreem Grand Typest of MT,  for spending more time on the net than anything else
That and a torn tshirt well sweat stained:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

Now that sounded perfect.:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

The Shatner Belt.

^_^


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 31, 2003)

I was listening to NPR last week...the Canadian show, "As It Happens," was discussing the worst music ever recorded...for an hour, as I drove home, those cruel so-and-sos played phone messages from Canadians offering their nominations....about, literally, fourteen of them...

The choice? 

Shatner. Singing, "Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds." 

Then the bastards played the song. I sat in my driveway, giggling helplessly, feeling the warm feeling of my brains leaking out my ears...

It's twue. There are things Man Was Not Meant to Know.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Actually, tune in tomorow and you should see the 'surprise'. 

I'm not totally happy with it, yet it will do for now.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

How about John Saxon? I always liked John Saxon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Heh...25 more posts to go and we get to see what happens when someone hits the big 10k limit.

Will it reset to zero and he again begomes a white belt?

Will there be an earth shattering kaboom?

Will he get the bill for this months hosting in the mail?

Tune in shortly for the answers in the next episode of, SOUP!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2003)

I know the secret!

I know the secret!


*** OUCH ***

Kaith that hurt!


I'll be quiet!

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

I refuse to contribute to this travesty by posting in this thread!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 1, 2003)

I encourage threading contributions through to my post. Via Zurich.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

I won't dignify that with a response.


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2003)

A mere 15 posts to go.  Do you have keyboard calluses on  your fingertips?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

I can't wait; I just can't wait any longer.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do you have keyboard calluses on  your fingertips? *



I'm doing all this as a two-finger typist!

"Typing is a skill for girls," my mother told me way back when when I was in high school. "You'll never need to know how to type." So, I never took typing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm doing all this as a two-finger typist!*



  E. gads ....... I'll pass on that.



> "Typing is a skill for girls," my mother told me way back when when I was in high school. "You'll never need to know how to type." So, I never took typing.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

I think this makes 9999...

Type it upside-down and it's 6666...

Think about it!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 1, 2003)

If it's PHP, and it's an int, it should be able to go up to a couple of billion! Depending on the data type they used for the database of course...

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I think this makes 9999... *



One more until  ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  Not the Y2K thing again.:rofl:
> *



Tell me about it. I work at a fairly decent sized Hospital. They arent a Trauma One Center, however, there are 4 patient towers and 3 business towers at our downtown campus. Then there are two other seperate branch hospitals from the main one... we just had our *Y2K* Cerner system (what we use for order entry, charting, labs, diagnostic testing, general pt tracking, etc) *update* last weekend and EVERY computer in EVERY bulding was down. We had to do everything on paper for 3 days. It was insane, took twice as long and twice the staff. 

WHO DOES A Y2K UPDATE 3 YEARS LATE??!!!

apparently the people who sign my paycheck


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Tell me about it. I work at a fairly decent sized Hospital. They arent a Trauma One Center, however, there are 4 patient towers and 3 business towers at our downtown campus. Then there are two other seperate branch hospitals from the main one... we just had our Y2K Cerner system (what we use for order entry, charting, labs, diagnostic testing, general pt tracking, etc) update last weekend and EVERY computer in EVERY bulding was down. We had to do everything on paper for 3 days. It was insane, took twice as long and twice the staff.
> 
> WHO DOES A Y2K UPDATE 3 YEARS LATE??!!!
> ...




Someone probably pais for it a while ago.

Then a QS 9000 Audit showed that not everyone how paid had received. Or that some hospitals could have been getting by with entering in 1900 instead of 2000 and hoping that the County Clerk woudl record it as 2000.

I remember having to write up a letter informing the senior management of my company that on 1/1/2000 all the cars we had were sold. Actually, that was the assigment. I wrote it up as stating that the vehicles will not be inhibited to start, due to what date it is or is not.

 yet it is funny to hear about these things 3 plus years later!

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *One more until  ? ? ? ? ? ? *



Yes, this should put me over!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

Arni just refuses to post that last one doesn't he.. ~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, this should put me over!   *



you did that on purpose Jeff~!! Hahaaa  you didn't roll over~!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you did that on purpose Jeff~!! Hahaaa  you didn't roll over~! *



What are you suggesting?!?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What are you suggesting?!?    *



*I sure bite my tongue alot in here~!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

All right, this one should do it for sure...10^4 posts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

Not gonna talk to you til you fix this  so there.. *sticks nose up in air and pokes buttons*
9999 pffts..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2003)

...is it just me...or should it have rolled over by now..?
:roflmao: 

ya know...kinda like that...sorta.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

he's got it on a spring methinks.. !!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...is it just me...or should it have rolled over by now..?*



Are you suggesting that I'm cheating?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Are you suggesting that I'm cheating?   *



suggesting??   someone tell Arni..  He's rigging it~!!!since I'm not talking to him :


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Are you suggesting that I'm cheating?   *



What's going on? Here I expected to see the Supreme, Grand Poohba, Great Grandmaster of martial talk here. With the red and white checked belt with gold letters. What's happening here?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

He's holding back on us


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *He's holding back on us  *



I guess we're waiting for the big surprise to happen at midnight or something. :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

I keep posting, but nothing happens!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I keep posting, but nothing happens!*



Where's Kaith when you need him.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

AHa~!  So this is what Bob had up his sleeve....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *he's got it on a spring methinks.. !! *



kinda like how my Honda has a lowering kit on it...well..maybe not...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2003)

I feel upset know.

I went through a special quest last night to meet the requirements to know about the sekret of his and the special display .  Although Bob did say something about it not fitting the right parameters. So, maybe he did Booby-Trap Arnisador 

:rofl:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2003)

I love it stuck at 9999:rofl: 

well:cheers: :boing2: :fart: :drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *I love it stuck at 9999:rofl:
> 
> well:cheers: :boing2: :fart: :drinkbeer *



It will give us all a chance to get caught up


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2003)

hehehe....I'm innocent....  (stop laughing....)

I've been out at the movies relaxing after the 12 hour marathon to get the magazine out on the 1st like I promised. 

To quote Sgt. Shultz - "I know Nutink!"

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 2, 2003)

and here I thought that when he hit 10,000 it would unsub him and tell him to get a life or take up Kenpo or something


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

Arnisador,
I like the new picture.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2003)

So, what's the deal? Can he go past 10,000, or does it cap off there?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2003)

Naw... I think the limits something like 65,000,000 or something....

He's got a few weeks to go yet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Naw... I think the limits something like 65,000,000 or something....
> 
> He's got a few weeks to go yet.  *



So what your saying is that he will completely trash his two fingers.:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Let's see if it'll hit 10,001 first though!

(Yes, I was deleting some of my older posts in a restricted part of the board in order to keep my count at 10,000 last night.)


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Let's see if it'll hit 10,001 first though!
> 
> (Yes, I was deleting some of my older posts in a restricted part of the board in order to keep my count at 10,000 last night.) *


CHEATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Besides, what's the point?  Are there any more titles or ranks?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Let's see if it'll hit 10,001 first though!
> 
> (Yes, I was deleting some of my older posts in a restricted part of the board in order to keep my count at 10,000 last night.) *



http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0764507370/ref=sr_aps_books_1_1/202-5582151-0639021

 

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *CHEATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Besides, what's the point?  Are there any more titles or ranks? *



Not yet.  I'm kinda stumped on what to put after SGM.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2003)

> Not yet. I'm kinda stumped on what to put after SGM.



How about "The MAN!"  or "Soke of the keyboard strokey"


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *CHEATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Besides, what's the point?  Are there any more titles or ranks? *



I hope to achieve the rank of no-rank, using no-keyboard as my keyboard!

Actually, maybe it _is_ pointless...are suggesting I commit e-seppuku?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

Nah, I leave that stuff to Kaith!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

hehehe...  hmm...we need a 'geek' smilie!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2003)

Stumped?

Try "Supreme SR. Grandmaster"

:angel:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe I can be an e-Datu!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Maybe I can be an e-Datu!  *



Is that anything like an E-ditor???  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

Well...I guess its better than an E-Diot. 

Hmm...

"Postius Maximus"?

"Master of Posti-Posti"?

Or...we can just call him "Ryoko".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Not yet.  I'm kinda stumped on what to put after SGM.  *



I would give you a suggestion but I don't have any myself.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

I think Hwa Rang Do has ranks of GM, Sr. GM, then something like Supreme GM.

(We had a thread on this at some point...)


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

Dim Mak Keyboardist


----------

